# Female taking Forza T5 max strength - advice pls?



## boogaloo73 (Apr 25, 2010)

Apologies if this subject has already been discussed, I am a newbie to the site and would appreciate direction if it has.

Can anyone give advice?

I started taking these yesterday as I want to shed some bodyfat.

Effects noticed so far: appetite suppressed, increased energy on cardio workout, jittery and weeing loads

I train 6 days a week: early mornings 4 days during the week (6.30am) on an empty stomach, alternating cardio days with weight training, then weekends 9.30am to 11.30am, having breakfasted (weetabix) 1.5 hrs before.

My diet wasn't too bad (low carb most of the time but sometimes ended up bingeing on the stuff cos' i'm restricting too much)

Is one capsule enough? I weigh 66 kilos and am 5' 1".

What time should i take it if i want to improve my workouts? should i get up extra early to take the forza T5 - (i wake at 5.45am)

should i take for a period of time than take a break? if so, for how long?

any advice would be appreciated,

thanks


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

They are $hit, they put in them what ever they can get hold of, it changes all the time and I know the cock who runs the 'company', so this is not just a wild opinion, I would stay well clear of them.


----------



## boogaloo73 (Apr 25, 2010)

OMG.

can you suggest any other fat burner that suppresses appetite and helps me train harder?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Not really, the ephedrine was the key component, and there is very little about at the moment.

Sidacodifolia contains ephedrine alkaloids, and can have similar effect, Bulk powders sell it and at least you know what you are getting.

Add in 200mg caffeine, also available from them or Myprotein and you have a version of the stack.


----------



## boogaloo73 (Apr 25, 2010)

Now on day 4 of taking these and have to say i feel rough as hell, not pleasant at all. Can't sleep properly even though taking them 1st thing in the morning. Spaced out and nauseous for a good couple of hours after taking it.

not impressed...

definitely suppressing my appetite though, will be interesting to see how much weight lost after 1 week on them....


----------

